# GUM rolled in my CIGAR



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

OK ,I cut the end off my Alec Bradley Spirit of Cuba and saw something white in the head, so I cut a little more off. Well at this time I could smell the spiritment. I took it apart to make sure It really was gum. I have found hair rolled in my cigar before but my God man, glad I found it instead of a customer. I dont think it had been chewed yet. 


What things have you found in your Cigars??:leph:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

my question is... did you chew it? Wouldn't it be ironic if it was nicotine gum??? 

Seriously? WTF? I hope you pass this along to the Bradley comany!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats the grossest/weirdest thing I've ever seen in a cigar. Better luck next time I guess?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I once found what looked like a pube sticking out of the foot of the cigar...even had the root still attached, so I know it wasnt some sort of leaf material...


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you sure that wasn't one of those "half tainted" cigars??


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Are you sure that wasn't one of those "half tainted" cigars??


nope... couldn't have been... all my "tainted" and "nut sack" supply was sent out months ago...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I found a few hairs sticking out of 2 cigars out of the same box once, but this is by far the worst ive seen. How the hell wouldnt they notice their gum was gone?


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to say but that is damn funny, you should really send the pics to AB(C?). If you would have posted this without pictures I wouldn't have believed you but that is just downright funny!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

wait a minute... do you think they were possibly trying to make a "menthol" smoke? Hey... this just may be genius!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

oh my god...if you didn't tell me differently i would have said it was a rocky patel...nice find. thats like a golden ticket right?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is nasty, funny and sad. I'm sure alac bradley will take care of you. The roller probly lost her gum when she sneezed on the cigars.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

That's friggin hilarious! I'm sure someone was thinking "where in the fruck did I put my gum??" 

I wonder how it would have lit :biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> oh my god...if you didn't tell me differently i would have said it was a rocky patel...nice find. thats like a golden ticket right?


Ompa Lumpa


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

my buddy found a rusty screw in his burrito once...not the same thing, but about the only thing i can find similar.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that really is the spirit of cuba

haha


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I think this may have been an experimental cigar gone wrong. The gum was supposed to be in the foot, not the head. After you nub the cigar, you chew the gum. Cigar with after smoke mint all in one! Genius!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I think this may have been an experimental cigar gone wrong. The gum was supposed to be in the foot, not the head. After you nub the cigar, you chew the gum. Cigar with after smoke mint all in one! Genius!


I think John's had a little too much bourbon, you'd want the gum in the head.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

anytime i have a burn issue from now on i will think, "freakin wrigleys." how much does that bad boy retail for aficionados?


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> anytime i have a burn issue from now on i will think, "freakin wrigleys." how much does that bad boy retail for aficionados?


I sell them for $1.99 without the gum..


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> wait a minute... do you think they were possibly trying to make a "menthol" smoke? Hey... this just may be genius!


Thats funny because I did draw on it & it tasted just like a menthol cigar, you wouldnt believe how strong the spiritment smell was when I un-rolled it.


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow ... that is crazy. So where is this cigar made?


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I think this may have been an experimental cigar gone wrong. The gum was supposed to be in the foot, not the head. After you nub the cigar, you chew the gum. Cigar with after smoke mint all in one! Genius!


LOL ... Brilliant!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

GriFF said:


> Wow ... that is crazy. So where is this cigar made?


The Wrigley Gum factory in West Chicago :biggrin:


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> The Wrigley Gum factory in West Chicago :biggrin:


:lol:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

what can you expect for two dollars. for the record bacarats are sweet but never found gum in them, even though they use a gum base to sweeten the ends. i think they know where to draw the line. how are you gonna get a taste of cuba for two dollars anyway. for two dollars you might be able to smell a cuban grandma, but no cigar.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Uuggghhh!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe it was just mis-banded. I think that's the latest offering from Acid called Chewga-Chewga!:lol:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Cory... I would say it was lucky that you were the one who found that cigar and not a customer. It is much easier for you to make the comments and get word back, but I would have flipped out if I found it in my cigar!!!


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh.....this was hilareous....


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I looks more like tobacco was rolled in your bubble gum..


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Maybe it was just mis-banded. I think that's the latest offering from Acid called Chewga-Chewga!:lol:


got damn, i gotta put you on my friends list for that one. genious!

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

chewga chewga!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

That is frickin' hilarious. I laughed so hard. And I thought my moldy cigar in the B&M story was a sad testament to cigardom!


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

How many draws does it take to get to the center of an AB cigar......1,2,3


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

This is kinda like finding a finger in a bowl of chili! Hilarious!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Like finding a washer in a delicious corned beef sandwich (- Dave Attell, HBO Special Captain Miserable)

By the way, that's friggin' NASTY! I have old gum issues. But for some reason, Buddha, the pube in the cigar made me literally lol.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

sorry, but this gets funnier every time i look at the picture.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

DAMN! Now why didn't I think of that blend?!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

That insane..


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You know it could have been worse. At least it didn't look like it had been pre-chewed for you! 

Of course I really can't tell from the picture...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That person is probably still looking for their piece of gum they lost--" I know it was right here-right here I tell you!

Whether it was a $2 cigar or $9 cigar you still should be asked before just putting extras in...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

wait... what?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. thats the first time i have ever heard of that. crazy


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Now you have to hope that was the only one like that!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

This is not giving me that "try this brand, you make like it" feeling .........:errrr:


----------



## netopsguy (Dec 17, 2007)

JoshIB said:


> Thanks for the laugh.....this was hilareous....


Yeah, I don't know whether to ROTFLMAO or VOMIT! Way nasty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

The guy who owns my local shop said that he found a nail in one of the cigars he was smoking one day. He didn't even know it was in there until the cigar burned down far enough that it was sticking out the end.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

netopsguy said:


> Yeah, I don't know whether to ROTFLMAO or VOMIT! Way nasty!!!!!!!!!!!


what is ROTFLMAO?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Arghhhhh.... Puts in earplugs and puts hands over eyes... I see nothing, I hear nothing, I know nothing.

Ok, now I feel better. Whew, close call.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Was there a nasty email semt to AB?I like gum and cigars but not like this.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Probably someone's last day on the job.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I once found yellow plastic fiber from a tobacco bail.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

so wrong and yet so minty


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

maduromojo said:


> Like finding a washer in a delicious corned beef sandwich (- Dave Attell, HBO Special Captain Miserable)
> 
> By the way, that's friggin' NASTY! I have old gum issues. But for some reason, Buddha, the pube in the cigar made me literally lol.


for the whole night after that, my friend kept asking me if I tasted any Honduran nut flavors. I responded, "no who do I look like, James Suckling? I dont know the difference between honduran nut and nicarguan nut!"


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> for the whole night after that, my friend kept asking me if I tasted any Honduran nut flavors. I responded, "no who do I look like, James Suckling? I dont know the difference between honduran nut and nicarguan nut!"


Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! ROTFLMAO!!! :roflmao:

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

An attempt at menthol cigars?


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

And I thought stems were bad....


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Bizzaro Jerry would have loved that stogie. Maybe it was meant to be one of those bubble gum stogies we had as a kid!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

JoshIB said:


> How many draws does it take to get to the center of an AB cigar......1,2,3


Nice - I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> what is ROTFLMAO?


Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing... Wouldn't have believed it without the pictures.


----------



## lurch (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a piece of twine the length of an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte....

I got about a 1/3 of the way through and finally looked at the foot only to see it peeking out at me


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Found a thong in my cigar one day...jk  Almost as crazy as gum!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Found a thong in my cigar one day...jk  Almost as crazy as gum!


Bill Clinton is that you?!


----------

